# Raided by Chicken Snakes



## Sagetown (Feb 19, 2011)

Every Spring I have problems with Chicken Snakes (Rat Snake) eating my chicken eggs, and killing the chickens. Now these snakes are great micers, but once they get started on the chickens you can't stop'em. At times I've found up to 3 of these monsters on the roost at night strangling my chickens. What's a man to do, but use a 'SNAKE CHARMER' to subdue these boys. 

I use an old ROSSI copy of the Winchester, Model 62A .22 caliber rifle, and 'Birdshot'. Birdshot won't penetrate the Tin Barn, or hurt the livestock, but it sure does a trick on snakes and rats.






This old boy struck every other night. My son finally spotted him high in the Barn Rafters all coiled up on top of the Corner Pole 14' Up. One Round of 'Bird Shot' under his jaws brought him down.


----------



## luckycutter (Feb 23, 2011)

Rat snakes are not poisonous or aggressive. Be a man and catch them by hand.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 23, 2011)

luckycutter said:


> *Rat snakes are not poisonous or aggressive. Be a man and catch them by hand*.


 
*I'm too chicken........*:big_smile:


----------



## luckycutter (Feb 23, 2011)

Then you should try grabbing a desert striped whip snake. They don't ambush, they race down prey. If you are able to grab one they can and will turn and bite you 2-3 times before you can even let go. No real damage done but it sure was damned impressive.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 23, 2011)

I've caught several over the years, if you don't relocate them a fair distance away it seems they will show back up. Anymore it depends on whether or not I've got the time to mess with hauling them off. If I don't they get the bullet. I've haven't had any hens killed by them but have had them eat a crap load of eggs.
My uncle had a coon get in his chicken house last week and kill over 80 baby chicks, it seemed he would bite their heads off and get another and repeat the process.
A well placed .22 bullet ended his career as a serial killer.


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 23, 2011)

though they can be usefull ,if you have birds they will eat them and the eggs too.this guy got a duck egg.


----------

